# Setting up my first remote webspace (freebsd srv).



## paulfrottawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello and Thanks in Advance for any contributions to this thread. 

I've located a remote freebsd server and purchased some web-space on it. I want to install phpbb for a local community forum website. The server is at http://www.smart-serv.net. 

I've purchased a domain name and set up the nameservers but I don't seem to have the talent for anything else on a remote server. I have set-up phpbb3 at home in the past but my ssh account at smart-serv.net doesn't let me su.

I check here on regular basis and am away in the early evening (work).


----------



## cajunman4life (Apr 24, 2010)

For web software such as this, I prefer to install it separately of the ports system. Just an old habit of mine I guess (on the flip side, I only install perl modules through ports).

You could do that, which in turn would require absolutely no root access.


----------



## gilinko (Apr 24, 2010)

By the look of it you this is a shared hosting site, thus you will not be able to use su or the ports system. If you could use su, I would seriously suggest that you move to another host.

So, to sum up. In a shared hosting environment, all you can do is unpack the phpbb software into your web root and install it as suggested. That's all you have purchased, some drive space on the web, not a dedicated server with full access to the system.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Apr 24, 2010)

After reading the instructions at phpbb I relized that I could upload the package to my remote-host, and then install phpbb3.  

So I guess if I wanted to run mod_django I would be out of luck on a shared server. Not that I need it but would have tried to use it for my site. (Its all play for me)


----------



## cajunman4life (Apr 24, 2010)

You could always ask the host if they'd be willing to support mod_django. Sometimes if it's a smaller operation they won't mind bending a bit in areas like this. Especially if it could be of benefit to many users and could attract potential customers.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll ask them that, they have an irq channel that I found them all on. 

_______________________

Now I think I would like to use a web based application mail program. Since I never tried one could someone suggest the best one to me?


----------



## paulfrottawa (May 2, 2010)

I might as well tell forum members how happy I am using smart-serv.net (Canada).

I'm allowed as many domains as I want, sub-domains, plus one data base. 

$5 a month on a Freebsd system. 

PS: The paypal system didn't need a credit card like go-daddy does. 
-- sybername is good for domain registration and paypal too.


----------



## cajunman4life (May 2, 2010)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> Now I think I would like to use a web based application mail program. Since I never tried one could someone suggest the best one to me?



I offer roundcube and squirrelmail to my users. I consider requests for others, but so far there are none.


----------

